

Steve Jobs Lives on at the Patent Office - InternetGiant
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/532841/steve-jobs-lives-on-at-the-patent-office/

======
MCRed
Yet another article that conflates a design patent (akin to a trademark) with
a utility patent (for an invention.)

I'm starting to believe this is on purpose so people will be fowled into
thinking you can get a utility patent on a "glass cube" or "rounded rect".

